# ip masquerading

## stefanonafets

Salve a tutti.

Allora, il problema che ho è che ogni volta che riavvio la LinuxBox, per poter accedere ad internet tramite il pc con su win devo ridare i comandi 

```
#iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```

e

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

Non c'è un modo per automatizzare il processo e fargli compiere queste operazioni in fase di boot?

Grazie...

----------

## teknux

è sufficente che tu aggiunga quei comandi (e tutti quelli che vuoi far partire ad ogni boot...) in

/etc/conf.d/local.start

c'è anche un /etc/conf.d/local.stop nel caso tu voglia fermare qualcosa.

saluti,

tek

----------

## Ginko

Attiva iptables con

```
rc-update add iptables default
```

dopodiche' configura iptables e salva la tua rulebase sul file

```
/var/lib/iptables/rules-save
```

mediante il comando 

```
iptables-save > /var/lib/iptables/rules-save
```

Ad ogni reboot, iptables ri-attivera' automaticamente le regole salvate e

l'ip forwarding (vedi /etc/init.d/iptables).

  --Gianluca

----------

## greg_g

... e per il forwarding basta modificare l'opzione opportuna

in /etc/sysctl.conf (file che viene letto da uno script nel runlevel boot)

----------

## JuradaXP

O se vuoi ciucciarti una mia minihowto.. (l'avevo fatta per redhat però, non so qui i file di conf se sono gli stessi.).

http://www.forumfree.net/index.php?act=ST&f=6882&t=41244&s=74a3817ce6fbf1a0ed5520e588e05584

----------

